# Series 4 WinMFS drive - Solved



## dgorman (Apr 13, 2013)

So if you have a premiere Tivo (S4) and you've WinFS'd your drive to "fix swap" or did the bootpage option1/option2 fix and you find your drive not booting it's because it's overwritten block 0.

The fix here is to get a copy of a good block 0 and overwrite it. This can be done by using iBored and making a VHD of your drive, then re-writing it back to your drive.

At minimum we could see that it was using /dev/hda vs /dev/sda - which is also documented in these forums that /dev/sda was a change in the S4.

All the credit goes to jmbach working thorugh this with me at "odd" hours. I can't thank him enough for his help and hope this fix will help others. There are a few threads in here that discuss this issue.


----------



## geekbrain (Apr 28, 2013)

I effed up my Premiere (TCD746320) block ) as well by clicking the 'Fix Bootpage' in WinMFS as well. Can you elaborate on how to fix?

Thanks - Rich


----------

